# Hybrid vs. Regular



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think I may go test drive a new car tonight. The model I am looking at comes with a standard gas engine (28 MPG) and also a Hybrid model (38 MPG). The price difference is around $10,000. 

If my calculations are correct I would have to drive over 350,000 miles to make it worth it at $3.00 per gallon. Even at $5.00 per gallon I would have to drive 213,000 miles to make up the difference.

What am I missing? I could invest the $10,000 in crypto currency and come out way ahead.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

IMO, hybrid vs. gas difference comes in play only when buying used. The price difference disappears after a few years.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Besides MPG....Hybrids are more comfortable for working. They are quiet, drive smoother, and you can operate the AC with the engine off. You are looking at a Prius or Corolla hybrid, aren't you?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Besides MPG....Hybrids are more comfortable for working. They are quiet, drive smoother, and you can operate the AC with the engine off. You are looking at a Prius or Corolla hybrid, aren't you?


Looking at the new Santa Fe Hybrid and I won't be using it for Uber. I really like the size and comfort level of the Santa Fe, it is one of the most comfortable vehicles I have ever driven. Hopefully the new model is the same. I need to also make sure I can get a tow hitch installed on it to tow a small boat.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Besides MPG....Hybrids are more comfortable for working. They are quiet, drive smoother, and you can operate the AC with the engine off. You are looking at a Prius or Corolla hybrid, aren't you?


Im getting 35mpg in my gas corolla
I cant get sold on all the extra parts the hybrid adds for the extra mileage...


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Really depends on how many miles per year you drive and if those miles are just highway. Hybrids really add up with city/suburban driving. I can substantially and consistently beat both EPA estimates in the suburbs.

However, a 10mpg delta isn't much and makes the hybrid a tougher sell in the Santa Fe.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The costs really depend on the brand/model you buy. Back in 11/2019 when I got rid of my 2017 Mazda6 I wanted to get another Mazda6 but my wife suggested a Toyota Camry Hybrid or Honda Accord Hybrid. I could not find any good deals at all on the two. Nothing.

Then I found the Fusion and Ford had massive discounts on the price of the car. Yes the Fusion Plug-in Hybrid Titanium was the most expensive model by far but Ford had incentives that drop the sticker price $8500 and now the car price is reasonable. Thanks to the state of CA, PG&E with actual cash rebates and a very nice federal tax credit the Fusion was basically free for the first 15 months!

If someone is going to buy a new car for full-time ridesharing (I don't recommend doing that at all) the Fusion is a great deal when compared to a non-hybrid if you get the rebates and tax credits. I do this part-time (if that) so for me it worked out very well.

I average over 60MPG and much higher like 216MPG when I didn't do rideshare for a few months in 2020! As a daily driver and occasional road trip car it's super cheap to own.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Fusion Plug-in Hybrid Titanium


I've said it here before, but I'll say it again. I've never been a Ford guy, but when around this time last year I decided to take a look at a 2013 Fusion Hybrid when browsing for my next car to flip, I was quite impressed. Loaded with pretty much everything but leather a couple of other minor things. Hadn't even researched them, but went ahead and bought it on the spot since the price was right. Drove it for a while and after doing some research, it seemed like a solid thing and decided to offer to trade it for my older daughter's 2006 BMW X3 and she happily took the deal. She now has close to a year and 15K trouble-free miles with it. Mind you, the car now has almost 180K miles and still going strong while getting close to 40mpg.

Then this past weekend I bought a fully loaded 2013 C-Max Hybrid to flip. It's based on Focus so it rides a bit differently, but with the body style it has much better luggage room and yet the interior feels really roomy. Much more so, IMO than a Prius. I know Prius is all the rage, but if somebody doesn't want the baggage that comes with them, I'd definitely recommend the C-Max. Or if somebody just wants to be different. You'll most likely find a newer and lower mileage C-Max for less money than Prius. Just something to consider.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've said it here before, but I'll say it again. I've never been a Ford guy, but when around this time last year I decided to take a look at a 2013 Fusion Hybrid when browsing for my next car to flip, I was quite impressed. Loaded with pretty much everything but leather a couple of other minor things. Hadn't even researched them, but went ahead and bought it on the spot since the price was right. Drove it for a while and after doing some research, it seemed like a solid thing and decided to offer to trade it for my older daughter's 2006 BMW X3 and she happily took the deal. She now has close to a year and 15K trouble-free miles with it. Mind you, the car now has almost 180K miles and still going strong while getting close to 40mpg.
> 
> Then this past weekend I bought a fully loaded 2013 C-Max Hybrid to flip. It's based on Focus so it rides a bit differently, but with the body style it has much better luggage room and yet the interior feels really roomy. Much more so, IMO than a Prius. I know Prius is all the rage, but if somebody doesn't want the baggage that comes with them, I'd definitely recommend the C-Max. Or if somebody just wants to be different. You'll most likely find a newer and lower mileage C-Max for less money than Prius. Just something to consider.


My mom has a 2015 C-Max Hybrid and loves it. Long before I got my Fusion we borrowed her car for a 150 mile road trip to Vegas for a family event and at first I did all I could to kill off the ECO leaves on display on the dash. But on the way back to her place I saw it as a challenge to get the most leaves and best MPG!

The C-Max would make a great rideshare choice. It's small but the interior room is great and the drivetrain is proven. The Fusion/C-Max have been used in taxi fleets all over the country and have held up very well for those that approach 200k.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im getting 35mpg in my gas corolla
> I cant get sold on all the extra parts the hybrid adds for the extra mileage...


On the plus side. You get about 3x the brake-pad life, so less maintenance on that end.
I had a 2004 Prius for 8 years. Nothing ever went wrong with it on the gas side or the electric side. I had nearly 200,000 miles on it after the car hit 10 years on-the-road. I bought it used for $16K (in 2006) with 16,000 miles, sold it for $3000 (in 2014) with almost 200,000 miles. The thing was a tank. Saved me a fortune in gasoline. I did the brakes on the vehicle once in my entire ownership. No fun to drive, but it sure saved me a lot of $$ on my wife's 40 mile round-trip commute for most of the ownership of the vehicle.

The point is with Hybrid and EV vehicles: "THE MORE YOU DRIVE, THE MORE YOU SAVE!"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The C-Max would make a great rideshare choice.


Very true. And not necessarily something many people think about due to the "all American made cars are shit" attitude. But that leaves the door open for those who want to be different to snag a nice ride for not a lot of money.

If I was to have a RS only vehicle, it would most likely be a C-Max. I think it's pretty damn good value for money. And again, this from a guy who is NOT a Ford guy at all. :biggrin:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Skipped out on the test drive after talking to the dealership. They only had a few Hybrids in and they were not budging on the price. Checked a couple other dealerships and they have not even got any hybrids in yet.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You might want to drop by a Chevy dealer and test drive a Bolt EV. Bypass the hybrid and go 100% electric. Reason being, the deals right now are amazing as GM tries to clear out old inventory on what is a very reliable car. I just picked up a 40K model for 21K.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

My 2015 Honda Accord hybrid gets an average of 44mpg. I bought it for 13k in 2019 with 87,000 miles on it. In my experience, with me driving and maintaining it as I do (YMMV), I get 300k+ out of accords. So for me, worth it. But I wouldn't buy a new one for 35k...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> My 2015 Honda Accord hybrid gets an average of 44mpg. I bought it for 13k in 2019 with 87,000 miles on it. In my experience, with me driving and maintaining it as I do (YMMV), I get 300k+ out of accords. So for me, worth it. But I wouldn't buy a new one for 35k...


Did you have do do any repairs on your Honda Accord hybrid?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Did you have do do any repairs on your Honda Accord hybrid?


Nothing out of routine. I've driven 73k on it (mileage now 160k). I've replaced two headlight bulbs and bought a set of tires. Oh, and I had a flat repaired. I'm not surprised by this. My previous accord (a 2012 4 cylinder gas accord) I bought with 70k and sold with 300k. Repairs (other than brakes, tires, fluid changes) were limited to 1 trunk spring (that makes the trunk stay up when you open it), and the pump for the window wash.

Note: I drive really soft and easy - the car and the pax both like it that way. And I do ALL recommended maintenance on schedule. Take care of your car and it takes care of you. It also helps that Honda has great engineers.

Another note: I'm aware that Toyota builds at the same quality, I just prefer Honda style.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> You might want to drop by a Chevy dealer and test drive a Bolt EV. Bypass the hybrid and go 100% electric. Reason being, the deals right now are amazing as GM tries to clear out old inventory on what is a very reliable car. I just picked up a 40K model for 21K.


An all electric is out for me, unless they can get 500 mile range in a mid size SUV I'll pass. I regularly make a 350+ mile trip once a month and I don't want to deal with stopping to charge up.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> An all electric is out for me, unless they can get 500 mile range in a mid size SUV I'll pass. I regularly make a 350+ mile trip once a month and I don't want to deal with stopping to charge up.


Same for me. If I'm running rideshare and have already depleted say half my battery range, I don't want to have to decline a long trip 45+ because of the damn battery.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

When the battery goes bad it could be a very expensive repair. For some cars it can cost in we excess of $4-5,000. Expected life can be as little as 100,000 miles.

Suggest you investigate before buying.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

(deleted)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Same for me. If I'm running rideshare and have already depleted say half my battery range, I don't want to have to decline a long trip 45+ because of the damn battery.


Maybe that is something Uber should build into the app for EV's. At the start of your shift you enter the available miles left on your battery. They could then filter out rides that you would have to decline.

Of course this would be great for people that only want trips within a certain range, they could report what ever battery life they wanted.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I think I may go test drive a new car tonight. The model I am looking at comes with a standard gas engine (28 MPG) and also a Hybrid model (38 MPG). The price difference is around $10,000.
> 
> If my calculations are correct I would have to drive over 350,000 miles to make it worth it at $3.00 per gallon. Even at $5.00 per gallon I would have to drive 213,000 miles to make up the difference.
> 
> What am I missing? I could invest the $10,000 in crypto currency and come out way ahead.


Congratulations on the new Moderator badge you're sporting today. I think you were a good choice.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Maybe that is something Uber should build into the app for EV's. At the start of your shift you enter the available miles left on your battery. They could then filter out rides that you would have to decline.
> 
> Of course this would be great for people that only want trips within a certain range, they could report what ever battery life they wanted.


I agree with this strategy, but my point was more the fact of I ALWAYS want to be able to take a 200 mile trip. At any time. Beginning or end of shift. So I drive a hybrid. I'll switch to a full EV when an affordable car comes out with a 500+ mile range.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I think I may go test drive a new car tonight. The model I am looking at comes with a standard gas engine (28 MPG) and also a Hybrid model (38 MPG). The price difference is around $10,000.
> 
> If my calculations are correct I would have to drive over 350,000 miles to make it worth it at $3.00 per gallon. Even at $5.00 per gallon I would have to drive 213,000 miles to make up the difference.
> 
> What am I missing? I could invest the $10,000 in crypto currency and come out way ahead.


Have you looked at anything diesel


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I want to comment .
You said 28mpg. That is horrible .
My 3 year old hyundai with 120k i average 40mpg on the freeway driving 75 
If i cut the speed to 60 ish ill get 50 mpg 
In the city is 30s . 
Unless your looking at a suv. 
Please buy a used beat up car for rideshare . Keep your new car for you and the family .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I want to comment again . This new updated website SUCKS !> 
My car is not a hybrid .


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I think I may go test drive a new car tonight. The model I am looking at comes with a standard gas engine (28 MPG) and also a Hybrid model (38 MPG). The price difference is around $10,000.
> 
> If my calculations are correct I would have to drive over 350,000 miles to make it worth it at $3.00 per gallon. Even at $5.00 per gallon I would have to drive 213,000 miles to make up the difference.
> 
> What am I missing? I could invest the $10,000 in crypto currency and come out way ahead.


I ordered a Hybrid Pacifica, not my usual Gas Powered Caravan SXT. Just makes sense, Money and Tax wise, unbelievable incentives when I ordered it, plus I signed on for a beta tester for extended batteries and second alternator for charging while on gas. Who knows if there will even be gas in 6 years?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Have you looked at anything diesel


No, any suggestions on a mid size SUV?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Maybe that is something Uber should build into the app for EV's. At the start of your shift you enter the available miles left on your battery. They could then filter out rides that you would have to decline.
> 
> Of course this would be great for people that only want trips within a certain range, they could report what ever battery life they wanted.


I


FLKeys said:


> No, any suggestions on a mid size SUV?


Avoid any general motors 3.6l.....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> No, any suggestions on a mid size SUV?


Pretty sure there are no mid-size diesel SUVs for sale in this country.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I
> 
> Avoid any general motors 3.6l.....


You could have just ended it at general motors.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TGK said:


> I ordered a Hybrid Pacifica, not my usual Gas Powered Caravan SXT. Just makes sense, Money and Tax wise, unbelievable incentives when I ordered it, plus I signed on for a beta tester for extended batteries and second alternator for charging while on gas. Who knows if there will even be gas in 6 years?


How reliable are Chrysler products? And, who makes their hybrid system? LG?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How reliable are Chrysler products?


Extremely not. It will probably make it to 100K miles without too much beyond routine maintenance like almost any car, but after that _get rid of it fast_.

And this goes for any car with an automatic transmission: If you want to give the transmission the best chance of long term survival, make sure you drain & fill (not flush!) every 60K miles or whatever the manufacturer says for severe duty: whichever is LESS. If they say "lifetime fill" or you never need to do it, that's a big lie and you should do it every 60K in that instance.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> You could have just ended it at general motors.


Care to elaborate?

Asking for a friend who has used GM products (cars/trucks/SUVs) for the past 20+ years and driven hundreds of thousands of pretty damn reliable miles.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> Asking for a friend who has used GM products (cars/trucks/SUVs) for the past 20+ years and driven hundreds of thousands of pretty damn reliable miles.


Any mechanic worth his salt (except those at GM dealerships obviously) will tell you that after 100K miles and/or 7 years of age or so that they are very often in the shop for all kinds of repairs... much more so than most Toyotas and Hondas and a few select Fords.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> Any mechanic worth his salt (except those at GM dealerships obviously) will tell you that after 100K miles and/or 7 years of age or so that they are very often in the shop for all kinds of repairs... much more so than most Toyotas and Hondas and a few select Fords.


What kinds of repairs that the others aren't susceptible for? I know certain GM 4-bangers have inherent engine issues, but what else? Guess I've been lucky over those said hundreds of thousands of miles since the only major repair I've ever had to do was a transmission rebuild on my 2003 Silverado at 176K miles. Other than that, just normal stuff. But I guess Toyotas, Hondas and such don't need brakes or suspension parts or alternators and such.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How reliable are Chrysler products? And, who makes their hybrid system? LG?


Everybody has different views on reliability, all you have to do is look up what brands have high miles listed for sale. I have purchased used Dodge Caravans and rented them back out to other Uber and Lift drivers, not retiring them until 350K, still looking good inside, bodies showing signs of rust, drive train still running well with just normal maintenance. I have not had the same kind of usage with other brands, so I tend to like the Chrysler brand. It seems other manufacturers products interior and body panels fall apart or begin to look unusually worn before their time. As for the logics of the hybrid system, not sure who actually makes it, but I appears to be a Chrysler patented.


----------

